
BIC and CUBIC - okket
http://research.csc.ncsu.edu/netsrv/?q=content/bic-and-cubic
======
okket
See also: "TCPTuner: Congestion Control Your Way"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUBIC_TCP](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUBIC_TCP)

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.01987](http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.01987)

[https://github.com/Gasparila/TCPTuner](https://github.com/Gasparila/TCPTuner)

